

Remembrance Agent: A continuously running information retrieval system (1996) - zzkt
http://xenia.media.mit.edu/~rhodes/Papers/remembrance.html

======
enkiv2
As of a fairly recent (pre-Glass) interview I saw with Thad Starner, he was
still using it. The interview must have been in 2011 or 2012. However, I've
never seen the code for any of these things.

That said, RA (as documented) was a quick elisp hack -- so, you could hack up
a similar thing in your language of choice for your editor of choice. (I think
the use of elisp was dependent upon the fact that you can -- and many people
do -- do everything inside emacs ;-)

~~~
zzkt
I was wondering why this sort of thing (i.e. agent based systems to ambiently
"find, filter, and organize the huge amounts of information now available")
are not more widespread. Is this an isolated set of hacks or did the work go
off in some other direction?

